# Benelli shotguns



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

How are Benelli black eagles to shoot. I am thinking of getting one. What is a good price. I can get a brand new SBE 2 left handed for $1129 with no sales tax. Any info would be appreciated. thanks :sniper:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Unless the price changed from last years model I believe that's about what mine was and that was the best deal I could find in the area. Make sure it comes in the box. I really like mine but it still needs to be through some harsh conditions before I can really say much more. Cleaning is easy which is a huge plus when you have it in pieces on the motel bed/gun cleaning station.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

You have opened up a can of worms with that question. I own a SBE, I love it. I have owned a Mossberg, Rem 870, & Nova. I would not own or shoot anything other than my SBE for waterfowling.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

The SBE is simply the BEST waterfowl gun on the market it is worth every penny you will spend on it!! They don't jam when full of cat tails residue form the sloughs and they work in temps near 0. I bought the SBE for my dad as a present after he passed away I got it back after hunting with the first season I had it I realized he not cleaned the gun in a few seasons I took it apart and cleaned it I could not beleive any gun would keep working with all of that junk in it but this one just keep on firing and dropping birds. I can not possibly say enough good about the SBE and the best part is that you will find shooting three and halfs is great you can get considerably more range out of the gun than a 3". GO AND BUY IT!! You will not be sorry!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Let me hunt with a SBE for one fall and spring goose season. Trust me it wont work like what all you guys say. Im almist positive it wont cycle one shell. There isnt a gun made that is 100% flawless. A waterfowling gun is tool not something you look at and drool over while out hunting.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Gee, could anyone else see this post coming??? :eyeroll:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont have and SBE but i do have a Super 90 that i have had for about 8 years. I absolutely love the thing. I never had a problem with not cycling or jamming. Obviously you have to clean them like anything else, but i hunted it in -10 all the way to 90 degrees, and had no problems. Ive had a few problems in the last few months with it so i sent it back to benelli. If i were you i wouldnt worry about it at all.


----------



## hunting101 (Jun 1, 2004)

One thing that you should buy for the SBE if you plan on shooting alot of heavy loads is the murcury recoil reducer. You wont be able to shoot heavy loads very long if you dont have it. Especially with a recoil powered gun they tend to really beat you up after a while. Although the recoil reducers are about 40 bucks there still worth it. Also it makes your gun another 10 pounds heavier. You can choose between your shoulder or your money. Thats just my segestion. GOOD HUNTING!!!


----------

